# Driving in Abu Dhabi as an American



## xnaseemx (Mar 10, 2014)

I just moved to Abu Dhabi with my fiancee who is now working here. He is a resident but I am here under a visitor's visa since we have yet to get married. We plan to get married within a month or 2 and then I will hopefully be sponsored under him and receive a residency.

In the meantime I have rented a car and driven with my American license. We are planning to buy a car this week and stop renting. Will I be able to drive the private car with my American license? I can not switch over my license yet to a UAE one since I am not a resident yet...

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

xnaseemx said:


> I just moved to Abu Dhabi with my fiancee who is now working here. He is a resident but I am here under a visitor's visa since we have yet to get married. We plan to get married within a month or 2 and then I will hopefully be sponsored under him and receive a residency.
> 
> In the meantime I have rented a car and driven with my American license. We are planning to buy a car this week and stop renting. Will I be able to drive the private car with my American license? I can not switch over my license yet to a UAE one since I am not a resident yet...
> 
> Any info would be appreciated


If I remember correctly, you/the car will not be covered by his motor insurance in an accident if you do not have a UAE driving license. Keep in mind with Ramadan coming, the car dealers usually have some deals if you are thinking of buying a new car. Perhaps you might want to consider to wait till Ramadan and/or after you have gotten your residence visa?

Cheers!


----------



## xnaseemx (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks.. ramadan is around the corner so we can try and wait..

is that the worst of it though? not being covered by insurance? can i still legally drive the car?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

xnaseemx said:


> thanks.. ramadan is around the corner so we can try and wait..
> 
> is that the worst of it though? not being covered by insurance? can i still legally drive the car?


If you cause an accident which results in 4 deaths and you are uninsured then you will be in jail til you raise $200,000 blood money. It's illegal to drive here without insurance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

check this post and the posts after it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0-cars-driving-questions-108.html#post3749594

but check this thread as well
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/125024-driving-license-dubai.html

I would suggest that you call up the insurance company with which the car is insured and ask.


----------



## xnaseemx (Mar 10, 2014)

thank you all very much.. that answered my question perfectly.. i just need to find an insurance company that insures the car instead of the drivers


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

xnaseemx said:


> thank you all very much.. that answered my question perfectly.. i just need to find an insurance company that insures the car instead of the drivers


I think out here most of the companies insure the cars - however you must get in writing from the company that they will cover you while you are driving on an international license, just in case of any problems. 

RSA and AXA are widely believed to be the best, though not the cheapest, insurance companies so I would contact them first. Make sure you get confirmation in writing, from their office and if you can get them to stamp the document with the company stamp so much the better.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you must have a uae driving licence to drive a private car, otherwise you can use a foreign american licence to rent/lease a car. insurance companies will not insure you otherwise, and you dont want to be driving here without insurance, you can be thrown in jail and deported for such things. 

do it the right way.

you will find that traffic will say its ok to drive a private car on a foreign licence if the insurance company will put in writing..... and the insurance company will say the same re traffic.. so it will never happen!


----------

